# Men with Beards or facial hair.



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I am curious about how woman feel about men with beards or facial hair. I began growing a beard and my wife doesn't want it. I am not trying to be selfish but since I am loosing my hair and basically bald I would like to grow a beard to take some attention away from my baldness. 

I told her that I am going to grow hair where I still can. LOL


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

It doesn't matter what we think. It matters what your wife thinks.

Why don't you make a deal with her that you'll grow one and if she still doesn't like it in a couple of months you'll get rid of it?


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Hope1964 said:


> It doesn't matter what we think. It matters what your wife thinks.
> 
> Why don't you make a deal with her that you'll grow one and if she still doesn't like it in a couple of months you'll get rid of it?


Yes I agree with that. If she still doesn't like it once it grows in fully I will get rid of it. 

Thank you for your advice


----------



## tobio (Nov 30, 2010)

Well personally I LOVE a good beard. Hubz actually always has one because I really like how he looks with one. I think they're really handsome and manly. 

Not those ridiculous goatees though. A proper beard. Well kept.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

only if you can grow a full, proper rugged beard.
a patchy beard is no bueno. a moonshiner crazy man beard is also no bueno. and keep it brushed. and make sure you wash the food out of it. lol. just shaved off my beard this last weekend. winter is over here in texas.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I hate beards, all beards, all types, all colors, bleh.



Happyquest said:


> I am not trying to be selfish but since I am loosing my hair and basically bald I would like to grow a beard to take some attention away from my baldness.


This does not actually take attention away from anything. It makes it worse, in my opinion. The only thing you achieve with a beard is to hide your face.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes I agree with everyone that responded. I am giving it a month. If she is complaining still it is gone. I am hoping once it is fully grown in she will like it. My daughter tells me I look good in a beard. Is there ever a chance of pleasing all the woman in your family at once?


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

Happyquest said:


> Yes I agree with everyone that responded. I am giving it a month. If she is complaining still it is gone. I am hoping once it is fully grown in she will like it. My daughter tells me I look good in a beard. Is there ever a chance of pleasing all the woman in your family at once?


if you discover the secret, please enlighten me.:smthumbup:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> It doesn't matter what we think. It matters what your wife thinks.


It matters a little what she thinks, but it mostly matters to you.

I've got my beard on, it's not very patchy but it's not the most full beard either, when I let it get longer it tends to get straggly so I keep it trim (which makes it less full looking, but more nicely groomed).

I have a special friend I'm interested in who admitted she likes the beard, so that has helped to keep me from shaving it off so far, but as the weather warms up this will come off soon.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Mavash. said:


> I'm totally hot for bald men.
> 
> Beards? Not so much.


By bald, do you mean shaved with a razor bald, or does trimmed very close with clippers (like #1 guard or no guard) still work as well?

For me, if I shaved my head and my face I think I'd look a little too pale. So I do the Jason Statham thing (but I don't have his rugged facial features).


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wife doesn't like it when I go down on her with a beard, she says it's scratchy and she doesn't care for the way her juices end up in it afterwards.

Hence, I have been clean-shaven for many years now...


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

norajane said:


> I hate beards, all beards, all types, all colors, bleh.
> 
> 
> 
> This does not actually take attention away from anything. It makes it worse, in my opinion. The only thing you achieve with a beard is to hide your face.


Speaking personally, thank god for that.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I had a beard for quite some time, at least 5 years. One day I shavd it off, and I swear my wife DID NOT NOTICE IT FOR SEVERAL HOURS....And they get huffy when we don't notice their new hair cut....WOMEN!


----------



## All of a sudden (Jan 24, 2013)

If you just want personal opionion heres mine.
Beards make you look 10 years older
When you kiss it scratches up our face.
Looks like pubic hair lol
My husband just grew a beard,hes also balding. I dont care about his balding, but i hate the beard he grew. Funny he has black hair and his beard comes in white.

But its your face, do what you like, im sure its kinda fun .


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

All of a sudden said:


> If you just want personal opionion heres mine.
> Beards make you look 10 years older
> When you kiss it scratches up our face.
> Looks like pubic hair lol
> ...


Not trying to trash your opinion at all Sudden, just counter it: stubble more than a few hours old cuts up a pretty ladies face much worse than a conditioned beard, I'd rather look a little older than show off my constant razor burn, again what's so wrong with pubes (as long as they are trim). I think there is something to be said about a chiseled face that is clean shaven, but then many husbands don't have the chiseled face, in which case a nice facial hair style can actually give them a sharp and defined appearance.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't like beards... facial hair looks...pubic.

*IMO* a full on beard makes a man mouth look like a vagina! I have no desire to kiss a vagina. 

I may be the only person in the whole wide world who sees this... dunno :scratchhead:


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

keeper63 said:


> Wife doesn't like it when I go down on her with a beard, she says it's scratchy and she doesn't care for the way her juices end up in it afterwards.
> 
> Hence, I have been clean-shaven for many years now...


Check out the SNL Alec Baldwin Hathaway Mustache Ride Company


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

waiwera said:


> I don't like beards... facial hair looks...pubic.
> 
> *IMO* a full on beard makes a man mouth look like a vagina! I have no desire to kiss a vagina.
> 
> I may be the only person in the whole wide world who sees this... dunno :scratchhead:


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh Lon... brilliant.

And I thought it was just me!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

One of my sons actually posted pics like that on facebook once. For all I know, that's him *shudder*


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> One of my sons actually posted pics like that on facebook once. For all I know, that's him *shudder*


then your son has a great sense of humor!


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm not a woman, I'm a man and men can and will grow beards. Women who marry men and expect them not to grow beards is like a man expecting a woman to never change her hairstyle!

Grow the beard and tell her to put up and shut up! It is your manly right. Stick up for yourself. Men have earned the right over many, many generations to be gruff, have rough skin and be tough mannered to succeed in this world.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

lonesomegra said:


> I'm not a woman, I'm a man and men can and will grow beards. Women who marry men and expect them not to grow beards is like a man expecting a woman to never change her hairstyle!
> 
> Grow the beard and tell her to put up and shut up! It is your manly right. Stick up for yourself. Men have earned the right over many, many generations to be gruff, have rough skin and be tough mannered to succeed in this world.


While this may be true...why on earth would any man want to grow something on his face that his wife finds ugly/unattractive?
In my case an actual turnoff?

:scratchhead:

What is manly about making your self unattractive to your spouse?

Talk about lowering your sex rank!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

waiwera said:


> I don't like beards... facial hair looks...pubic.
> 
> *IMO* a full on beard makes a man mouth look like a vagina! I have no desire to kiss a vagina.
> 
> I may be the only person in the whole wide world who sees this... dunno :scratchhead:


Thanks, now I will be laughing every time I see a man with a beard.

FWIW some men look great with facial hair. Not long scruffy beards but nicely kept ones.
SO has facial hair at times, he can rub it all over my arse anytime


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

If I were you, I would care what my wife finds attractive.

I personally find facial hair very attractive. So it would work for me.

That said, my SO prefers I wear dresses and am very feminine and girly and have long hair. So I keep my hair long and I wear dresses etc. I guess we are both attracted to each other, because we like the way each other looks. If he was suddenly to change, then I wouldn't find him as attractive.

Our main aim should be to keep our spouse attracted to us.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I disliked facial hair until I met my SO. For some reason, on him it looks just right. He's often offered to shave it all off if I don't like it, but I know he loves it so I wouldn't hear of it.

A well groomed and conditioned beard can look and feel great


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

waiwera said:


> While this may be true...why on earth would any man want to grow something on his face that his wife finds ugly/unattractive?
> In my case an actual turnoff?
> 
> :scratchhead:
> ...


Why would you find something that occurs on your husbands face due to his his gender ugly/unattractive


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Happyquest said:


> Yes I agree with that. If she still doesn't like it once it grows in fully I will get rid of it.
> 
> Thank you for your advice


IF the woman knows she doesn't like a beard, she DOESN'T like a beard.....I am one of those women...I find beards very unattractive... 

Our oldest son grew one for a time... every time I seen him, I wanted to take a razor & shave that ugly brillo pad off his face......he even looked older... I asked him what type of women he wanted to pick up.. Biker chicks... I think he kept it JUST TO ANNOY me ...I wanted to kiss him when he shaved it (I had my good looking son back!).

Some women don't mind it, some do.. I doubt your wife is going to change her mind...



> *waiwera said* : While this may be true...why on earth would any man want to grow something on his face that his wife finds ugly/unattractive? In my case an actual turnoff?


 My husband would want to do anything to hold my attraction.. this I am very thankful for. ...and I feel the same in return. 



> **LittleDeer* said*: If I were you, I would care what my wife finds attractive.
> 
> I personally find facial hair very attractive. So it would work for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Lon said:


> Why would you find something that occurs on your husbands face due to his his gender ugly/unattractive


I doubt many men would find it attractive if us women stopped shaving our natural hair growth under our arms.... and legs... this is God given too for our gender.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I wouldn't mind if my hubby grew a well trimmed beard or facial hair. It does not bother me one bit.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Lon said:


> Why would you find something that occurs on your husbands face due to his his gender ugly/unattractive


I'm sticking with the 'cause it makes his mouth look like a vagina story'

Sorry.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I wouldn't mind if my hubby grew a well trimmed beard or facial hair. It does not bother me one bit.


My SO lets me trim and pamper his beard for him, and it's amazing the difference anti-frizz hair serum can make to the texture!


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Personally I think there is nothing sexier than a bald man with a clean shave! Guess I grew uo around to many military men.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allwillbewell (Dec 13, 2012)

My husband grows a beard during hunting camp, grooms it nicely and shaves it off on my birthday mid-March. It does make him look older but still handsome...and yes, he is bald so thats maybe why he grows it, other than it protects his face in winter from chapping and because he like the break from shaving. Do I like it? Yes and no...it looks nice as he trims it but it is very prickly, kissing him which I love to do, is not very comfortable at all...and he won't believe me when I tell him the hairs are as sharp as needles...and oral sex? forget it till spring! So all in all, I would say no, I do not like his beard but I compromise because he likes it.


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

waiwera said:


> While this may be true...why on earth would any man want to grow something on his face that his wife finds ugly/unattractive?
> In my case an actual turnoff?
> 
> :scratchhead:
> ...


Funny... I feel the same way about pubic hair.


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

I always wanted to see what I looked like with a full beard, so I gave it a try several months ago. It comes in full, and I didn't mind how I looked with one. My wife wasn't a huge fan. I typically have a day or two of scruff on my face. However, the fresh clean shave is kind of my "hint."


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

my wife actually suggests that i grow one in winter. she likes the way it makes me look (more distiguished hahaHA). and like someone else said, it protects my face from the wind and i very much enjoy not having to shave every/every other day.
as far as the oral and kissing, for about the first two weeks i will avoid giving her oral or kissing her roughly because yes, it is scratchy and rough at that stage.
after that though, it is nice and soft and there is no problem. i do keep it groomed, though.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Like I said I am giving it a month to grow in fully and get past the prickly stage. Timing is good anyways because Aunt Flow just came to visit and that will give it time to fill in. Now if she was shaved below I could understand she wouldn't like the feel of a beard down below but she is not shaved so how can she tell between my beard and her hair?

I do work at pleasing her while still keeping my sense of self. I don't remember her asking me if I minded her switching from sexy sleeping wear to long Flannel night gowns. I still remember the day she came home with short hair from her long sexy hair that she had before we got married telling me it is so much easier to keep. No discussion as to what I liked better just one day there was short hair. I was disappointed a little because I loved her with long hair but I love her and accept her as a person that had her own wants needs and desires no matter if the always match mine or not.

Ok my 3 cents.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

hah yeah i remember when my wife came home last year with her long hair cut short.
it was short like when i first started chasing her.
HOT.


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> I disliked facial hair until I met my SO. For some reason, on him it looks just right. He's often offered to shave it all off if I don't like it, but I know he loves it so I wouldn't hear of it.
> 
> A well groomed and conditioned beard can look and feel great


This was my situation too! Love it on H. He changes it up, sometimes a full beard, goatee, clean shaven. Nice to find a surprise every few months!


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

Happyquest said:


> I do work at pleasing her while still keeping my sense of self. I don't remember her asking me if I minded her switching from sexy sleeping wear to long Flannel night gowns. I still remember the day she came home with short hair from her long sexy hair that she had before we got married telling me it is so much easier to keep. No discussion as to what I liked better just one day there was short hair. I was disappointed a little because I loved her with long hair but I love her and accept her as a person that had her own wants needs and desires no matter if the always match mine or not.


^^^ You should be saying this to your wife, not us!


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Last time I grew a beard, my wife said she liked it. It was pretty much gray, as is the hair on top of my head, but it didn't make me look any older. I eventually shaped it into a modern Van **** and thought it looked pretty sharp. 

One day I was on the train home from work and a friend I hadn't seen for a while got on, sat next to me, and said:

"So, Colonel, how's the fried chicken business these days?"

I shaved it off as soon as I got home.


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I'm totally hot for bald men.
> 
> Beards? Not so much.


I started to lose my hair back in '93 and started shaving my head and grew a Van ****... I started attracting a different type of woman... 

I was in my mid 30's and the women loved to rub my head.. my current wife loves my look. 

A lot of guys can't pull it off, especially if their egg isn't shaped right or has dents in it. LOL


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> It doesn't matter what we think. *It matters what your wife thinks.*
> Why don't you make a deal with her that you'll grow one and if she still doesn't like it in a couple of months you'll get rid of it?


Not to start an arugment.. but does the man get to dictate the wifes hair style or color also?


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> My SO lets me trim and pamper his beard for him, and it's amazing the difference anti-frizz *hair serum *can make to the texture!


what?... WHAT???


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Ostera said:


> Not to start an arugment.. but does the man get to dictate the wifes hair style or color also?


I keep my hair long because H likes it that way. It would no doubt save me time and energy to have shorter hairstyle... but then hubby wouldn't stroke and play with my hair the way he does.

Color he's not so bothered about.

I also wear clothes I know he likes me in, cook meals I know he loves, I'll find his favorite beer or wine while I'm shopping.... aren't these the kinds of things that show your spouse you love them and care. 

Little things really do matter in a marriage... because they add up and become a big part of the culture of your relationship...IMO.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm keeping the beard. Last time I shaved it off, the dogs barked and the young kids cried.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

GTdad said:


> I'm keeping the beard. Last time I shaved it off, the dogs barked and the young kids cried.


:lol:

Yes...perhaps SOME faces are best kept covered!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Ostera said:


> Not to start an arugment.. but does the man get to dictate the wifes hair style or color also?


I would certainly take on board what my SO had to say about my hairstyle or colour. However, I don't think that those who dislike beards (and I'm not one of them, anymore) do so necessarily because of appearance (as in hairstyles and hair colour), in some cases it's because of how they feel when they kiss them.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ostera said:


> I started to lose my hair back in '93 and started shaving my head and grew a Van ****... I started attracting a different type of woman...
> 
> I was in my mid 30's and the women loved to rub my head.. my current wife loves my look.
> 
> A lot of guys can't pull it off, especially if their egg isn't shaped right or has dents in it. LOL


haha totally my melon is way too dented to be bald


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Beards I don't like:

- Duck Dynasty Beards
- Liberal College Professor Beards
- Hipster Beards
- Trying to hide an overweight chin Beard

Beards I like

- Sawyer (from Lost) Beards
- Closely cropped on strong, chiseled jaws Beards


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

lol whats a liberal college professor beard look like


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

naga75 said:


> lol whats a liberal college professor beard look like


haha, I knew someone was going to ask me that.

I guess its similar to the ones Ben Affleck and George Clooney have been sporting. They are really wimpy to me or "See, I have a beard now, take me seriously". This is my opinion, btw.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> haha, I knew someone was going to ask me that.
> 
> I guess its similar to the ones Ben Affleck and George Clooney have been sporting. They are really wimpy to me or "See, I have a beard now, take me seriously". This is my opinion, btw.


Hahaha ok i get it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ostera said:


> Not to start an arugment.. but does the man get to dictate the wifes hair style or color also?


My statement that it matters what his wife thinks was in reply to him asking what we think. Implying that he should be listening to his wife over us. And NOT to imply that she should have the final say.

As others have said, it just makes sense to take into consideration what your spouse has to say about your appearance. It's a sign of mutual respect - their opinion should matter more than anyone elses, besides your own, I would think. And if you have the kind of spouse who is going to freak on you for suggesting a change of some kind (yours or theirs) then I think you have bigger problems.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

waiwera said:


> I keep my hair long because H likes it that way. It would no doubt save me time and energy to have shorter hairstyle... but then hubby wouldn't stroke and play with my hair the way he does.
> 
> Color he's not so bothered about.
> 
> ...


Me too!

I had a beard for 23 years and said I wouldn't shave it for anyone.

So this gorgeous little 19 year old told me she wanted me without one. I shave now. :smthumbup:


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

waiwera said:


> I keep my hair long because H likes it that way. It would no doubt save me time and energy to have shorter hairstyle... but then hubby wouldn't stroke and play with my hair the way he does.
> 
> Color he's not so bothered about.
> 
> ...


I like this. 
When my wife makes it a point to bring me a sixer of blue moon abbey ale from the grocery store it makes me happy. 
I mean that seriously. 
It means, to me, that she took the effort to think and do something for me in the midst of the chaos that is shopping with a toddler!
And small things like that most certainly add up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

I know a guy who shaved his beard off at the request of his wife but his two year old daughter completely freaked out at the sight of his shaven face - she was inconsolable. He was a stay at home dad at the time and provided the child care so his wife lost that battle. He grew it back. Strange how kids can react to that kind of thing.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

VermisciousKnid said:


> I know a guy who shaved his beard off at the request of his wife but his two year old daughter completely freaked out at the sight of his shaven face - she was inconsolable. He was a stay at home dad at the time and provided the child care so his wife lost that battle. He grew it back. Strange how kids can react to that kind of thing.


My eighteen month old looked at me like "who TF are you?!?!?"
When she saw me the other day right after i shaved. 
She knew who i was once i started talking to her lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

I keep a goatee. I get patchy on the sides so a full beard is a no go for me.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

I don't miss the beard. Every time I've had one, I've had to shampoo my entire head every day. Yechhh.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Happyquest said:


> I am curious about how woman feel about men with beards or facial hair. I began growing a beard and my wife doesn't want it. I am not trying to be selfish but since I am loosing my hair and basically bald I would like to grow a beard to take some attention away from my baldness.
> 
> I told her that I am going to grow hair where I still can. LOL


Shave your head. Seriously. It helps me with my bald patch.


----------



## KFS (Nov 4, 2012)

I love a beard. My husband of 31 years has always had a beard. If he shaved it off it would be a traumatic experience for me (I've never known him without his beard).


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

I think a beard ages a man. It seems less hygeinic too. I also think it looks like a hairy vagina.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

KFS said:


> I love a beard. My husband of 31 years has always had a beard. If he shaved it off it would be a traumatic experience for me (I've never known him without his beard).


I have had a mustache since I was able to grow one around 14. My wife has been with me since 1975 and I had never shaved it. She had never known me without one. So one day in 2007 I got a wild hair up my ass and shaved it. Walked into the front room and didn't say anything. She looked at me funny a few times and I could tell she knew something wasn't quite right but wasn't sure what. 

After a little while of trying to figure it out the bulb went on and she screamed at the top of her lungs like a zombie had just busted in the front door. I almost pissed in my pants I laughed so hard I cried.

She looked at me briefly, trying to decide if she liked it............calmly she stated; "grow it back." LOL


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

KFS said:


> I love a beard. My husband of 31 years has always had a beard. If he shaved it off it would be a traumatic experience for me (I've never known him without his beard).


Yes, it would be a traumatic experience, because it would indicate an affair. My husband of 22 years suddenly shaved off a mustache he had worn since before we were married. He was having an affair.


----------



## lalsr1988 (Apr 16, 2012)

Beards are very masculine things, and no wife has any right to ask him to shave it off or not to grow one. I keep a full beard and if my wife didn't like it she would have to learn to deal with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Whatever works for you and your wife. Forget all the pro-beard and anti-beard comments.


----------

